# Cant believe [email protected]!



## jcolvv89 (Aug 5, 2007)

OMG!!!! I knew I should of never of told my darn sister about my plant!!!!

I had one planted outside in my backyard and she had some ppl over last night....i come home today its gone!!! they ganked it right [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]#

ugh im so pissed


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 5, 2007)

omg i h8 grimy ppl like that


----------



## T-Bone (Aug 5, 2007)

It's high time to get the bamboo shoots and perform chinese water torture on her, but at the same time, you did violate the first sacred rule of growing....never tell anyone reguardless if family or not. sorry to hear about this though, all the time and love to make your baby grow and hopefully harvest as a mature female, and then a half wit grabs her and will prob. kill her casue they have no clue what they are doing. that does ****. good luck
~T-Bone


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 5, 2007)

yea the kid deff doesnt know what hes doing cause he cut it!!! pinched it and left some stem left, so now my baby is dead somewere...

and we think we know who did it..


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh man someone just bit the big watata,
   I feel for you and your baby, I gotta admit that you shoulda never said anything, but then we all learn. You just learned the easy way. It could have been worse, phewww. 
   Think of the bad energy that fool just brought down on himself. I never believed in burning someone, and I bet that the fool that did do that to you won't even be able to look you in the eyes ya know.
 Fair warning at this point, Don't do anything that can point a finger back at you. Let's say that this squirrel gets caught with your baby, and when the pressure is on will he say he got it from you, to save his ***. I would jump him only if I knew without doubt that he did the dirty. But it's your show. Just be mercifull and don't beat the pudding outa him. Instead I would shame him.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry to hear that happend ,like you said some little kid probably. either way a crappy thing to do to some body ,and the worse thing is you probably know this worthless person. not too make you feel worse ... this person will get his one day probably ten fold ....  for what you reep on others has the uncanny potential of being reeped back worse on them in the long run.     karma is a mysteryious thing..:evil:


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 5, 2007)

yea we found out who is was...and yea i am at blame for telling my sister...and depends how angry i keep gettin determines if were jumping this kid tonite or not....good thing is he doesnt know who i am at all...but right now imma go smoke wit my friend to TRY to calm down and see how it goes...


u guys will be posted on what happens


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 5, 2007)

*Don't do anything you'll regret later dude........*

It ain't worth it.  Live and learn.........

Next time, don't tell anyone.  Showing off gotcha burnt - You have only you to thank.

Later dude.......


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 5, 2007)

i agree with king ....... kicking his butt could get you in trouble, instead if the trash bag who done wrong .....i would hummiliate the  piece of trash and let every body know he"s a worthless thief in the long run hell get whats coming to him ..you will figure out whats best


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

best to keep growing to yourself


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 5, 2007)

alirte guys...lil update

i smoked a kissload of weed since my lastpost and was to blazed to do anything...

i decided i wont jump him just let everyone know hes a fluffy thief...

and I am now already planted a seed shortly to start another one



.....................SHHH DON TELL NO ONE!!! : ) lol


----------



## BOBMARLEY420 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would have beaten him senseless


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Like a few of the other members said your best bet is not to tell anyone not even your sister.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 6, 2007)

Your sister should also look for new friends. You don't want to invite thieves into your house ... or vandals !


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 6, 2007)

yea last thing you want to do is kick his butt..

say, the theif gets hurt bad, and the police gets involved.

How are you going to explain what happened?

Mr Officier, that loser, stole my Marijuana plant..  - you

Mr Policeman, the guy that kicked my butt, is a drug dealer
and he is growing marijuana   -  Thief

Then the spotlight is on you.

Goodluck on your next grow.

BTW:  might want to grow 2-3, increase your odds
for a female.


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 6, 2007)

yea I actually planted 4!! lol


----------



## Wheeler (Aug 6, 2007)

That sux...

I hope you planted them somewhere far away.  That dirtbag might come looking again.  And if he does, you still can't kick the snot out of him or get on his bad side or he'll rat you out in a heartbeat.  

Maybe I'm paranoid, but he knows you grow and might run his mouth to others.  I'd plant far away, if I planted this season at all...

Wheeler


----------



## Roots Dog (Aug 6, 2007)

I would cuddle him up so bad he would not go to the other girl! and tell him to stay kissing over your sis our next time it well be ten time more restless, happy hugs for him. 

thanks just me

Edited by SmokinMom- Go read the site rules regarding cursing on the site.


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wheeler said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm paranoid, but he knows you grow and might run his mouth to others.  I'd plant far away, if I planted this season at all...



:goodposting:

dude im sorry to hear your loss, same thing happend to me except i didnt tell anyone. i thought it was my neighbor, but i relized the day it was stolen he was gone for a week. i lated found out it was actually the old guy who gave the plant to me in the first place. he knew where it was because i told him id give him some once i harvested, but instead he took it into his own hands, took about 3 ounces and left me 1oz of just the lower shitty buds. Everyone here has told you the best advice of outdoor growing, DONT TELL ANYONE, no matter what. good luck with the new babies


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 6, 2007)

thats crappy i got one in my back yard too but i made sure not to tell any one


----------

